# Moscow streets by neromancer



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## Slavio (Feb 27, 2010)

great thread!


----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)

thanks


----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I have seen that thread from the page 1 but until now i didnt post here... very nice, great presentation - set of photos from Moscow, soloveich


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

I love moscow...... i'm going to go to Moscow oneday


----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## ciocana (Dec 25, 2010)

Маскве балишой.


----------



## Leander (Aug 1, 2010)

What a city!


----------



## lanolama (Sep 8, 2008)

И так в Москву захотелось


----------



## MareCar (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks for this thread and the pictures! 

I've never been to Moscow and I would have never imagined it to be like this. Great pictures, and obviously a great city.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Great idea with this thread *soloveich*! Love how you caught the street life of Moscow. kay:

Keep them coming. :cheers:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Iggis (Mar 4, 2006)

*soloveich*, thx for this thread! I just found it and had a real pleasure to watch Moscow in summer! Anyone who has never been here, you are welcome to here always, and be sure that especially in summer you will find good places for walk and fun, visit parks and just explore old streets. I cant wait for the summer, i feel nostalgie looking at all these pics, great job!


----------



## Genex (Nov 29, 2010)

I have never imagined Moscow to be this good...


----------



## Director (Nov 20, 2010)

What a beautiful collection of so many so diverse so lovely pics of Moscow in one place...
Thanks a million!


----------



## void0 (Oct 8, 2008)

Any updates?


----------



## 600West218 (Aug 30, 2010)

Love this thread - especially the Soviet era buildings.

Are there any pictures of INSIDE the soviet era buildings, especially apartment buildings? Would love to see some outside and inside shots. I am very curious what the apartments look like.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

yeah, would love to see more pics please....thanks.


----------



## anm (Aug 25, 2005)

Linguine said:


> yeah, would love to see more pics please....thanks.


This thread is well and alive, here is the last current page

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=940842&page=53

It is too much work to repost pics here, please click the link and you wil see them all.


----------



## kresna (Jun 14, 2011)

Landscapes taken very beautiful & vivid


----------



## akietta (May 16, 2011)

he he hey


----------



## StoneJack (Jul 2, 2012)

soloveich said:


>


I wonder how people park their cars, its very tough if to look at these photos.. granted this is old downtown with narrow streets but still.. you won't find anything like that in Paris or London. Even in NY.


----------



## irmscher9 (Apr 21, 2013)

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> No...serious man...I wander why the Russian women are so gorgeous!!! If I could propose an international law it would determine that every Brazilian man should marry to a Russian woman!! They are the most beautiful women in the planet!!!


Brazilian women are very good as well as far as I know


----------



## irmscher9 (Apr 21, 2013)

These houses are jaw-dropping!


----------

